# Boyd's Gun Stock Semi Inlet



## WestGaJohn (Jan 31, 2013)

Those of you who have used a Boyd's semi inlet stock, how much knowledge of woodworking & stock fitting did you have to go through to get your stock right?  I'm trying to decide between a Bell & Carlson & a Boyd's that would need to be finished.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 31, 2013)

I've put several Boyd's stocks on and they were all very easy.  Nothing you shouldn't be able to do with a dremel and maybe a small chisel.  Finishing is up to you - it can be a Tru-Oil finish which is easy but lots of coats, or seal it with a spray acrylic from Brownells - very easy too.

It will likely need less sanding than you would expect.  Don't use anything more coarse than about a 400 grit.  A 220 grit will put marks in the wood that are hard to erase.

The other consideration with the Boyd's is the buttpad.  If you get one without a pad installed, add $$ to the cost of the stock.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks.  Do you have pics of any of your Boyds builds?  The boyds' does come with a buttpad, but I think most people will replace it as it isn't really a 'recoil' pad.  I have heard two different people who have said good things about the B&C Medalist with aluminum bedding block & I like the ability to finish the Boyds myself.  I'm not in a hurry about it, I have until the season comes back around to get this rifle back in hunting shape.


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 8, 2013)

Go checkout Boyds new web site , its true they normally come with a butplate but now you can add a recoil pad for $30 on the new site!!!


----------

